# Some new cichlid photo's (not ur everyday cichlids)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

*Lots of new pics!*

Well, i stopped over at Ultimateafricans, greendragon's, and joker1857 places last weekend and took bunch of shots, some are my fish too 


























































~~~~~~~~~~~~~Joker's Fish~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

~~~~~~~~GreenDragons~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

























The Fry are white calvus...


~~~~~~~~~~Mine~~~~~~~~~~












































































More to come, i still haven't finished uploading greendragon's and joker's.........


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what is that fish in the very first picture, that is just stunning.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Seventh down. Juvenile Duboisi? The middle one looks kinda greenish, just didnt know if it was something else. Might be from the flash.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll double check on that one Leveldrummer........

Goodie, yea flash washed out alot of good pics, can't wait for the new cam with remote flash...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice shell dwelers, what kind are those? Do they breed easily?

I like joker's fish. Is that a Peacoc-k(stupid language fiter) Gudgeon under the sponge filter?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Those pictures are amazing! The shellies are so cute!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Great shots MP, thank's for sharing, they're all beautiful!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what the heck is that fish in the last picture??? looks so dang familiar..... just cant ..... put my finger on it....


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

it's a wallaby
**************

those are awesome pics of cichlids!! - they were never my kinda fish but i began to appreciate them a few weeks ago when jimmy and i were trying to decide what kinda tank we were going to do - we opted for a community of sorts but i hope to own a cichlid tank one day


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome pics as usual!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool! I love african pike charicans! I'm trying to get hold of one actually.


----------

